# Texas A&M Batson cb70mh



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Woah. You set the bar high with this one, my friend. Nicely done!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Gig'em*

Good Looking Build...I really like the Cross wraps and the marbling...AWESOME ROD!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Since I'm burnt orange all the way I'll be kind..... Actually very nice job and best of luck on the new rig. I really dig it....


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

As an Ag, you have my endorsement on this one. Well done!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Another nice job Chris. Well done.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Another great job Chris, well done.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Makes me want to become an Aggie!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice work Tman!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet build!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you sir!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Very well done bud


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Daryl!


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Nice how did it work out do you like it and would you be interested in making and selling one just like it with ATM on it looks good 

Gigem


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

joejoe, thanks! This one is for a friend and I think it came out great. The maroon and white really pop out. Think it is one lof my favorite builds, I have built several on same design and setup and they work great. I'd luv to build you one just like or we can change it up anyway you like. Shoot me a pm and we can talk.
Thanks again, Chris.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very clean... Top notch all the way around!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you sir!


----------

